# CDT's and Hybrid



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

CDT ES-02's:
2" CDT Audio ES-02BL Hybrid Mid/Tweeter Set BLACK | eBay
2" CDT Audio ES-02AL Hybrid Mid/Tweeter Set SILVER | eBay

HAT Clarus set:
Car Stereo Speakers from Hybrid Audio, 6.5" Speakers, Brand New, with Crossover | eBay


----------

